# Undecided about USA move! Education issues



## Crazy Welsh (Aug 18, 2008)

My husband has been offered a job in Dallas TX (subject to Visa application). though excited about possible move to USA - have concerns regarding my daughter's education and the timing of the move!
She is 14 and about to start GCSE's over here. What grade would she enter in USA, what age do they sit crucial exams/ and would moving at this age give her enough time to 'catch up' with USA students so that she could comfortably sit USA exams and graduate in future.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The US doesn't have an education system that is comparable to the structure of the UK system. No national standards, no critical exams to sit to graduate except in New York State. She would be placed according to age, rather than where she is with her subjects, and I strongly suspect that catching up won't be in order, that she will be ahead of others her age. American students don't specialize as early as students in the UK. There is no choosing of subjects for A-levels, or whatever they are called now. There are fast-track programs in most schools, and what are called AP courses (for Advanced Placement) are offered to some degree or other in most schools. In some school districts it's not possible to enter the fast-track programs without applying well in advance, regardless of capabilities. The school she would attend would largely be determined by where you live, so choose carefully. Real estate agents know a lot about school districts, since they are key to selling houses.

You might try contacting a couple of school districts in good Dallas suburbs about how they would place your daughter, what the curriculum is like, and what courses are offered.

She'll have trouble with American history, possibly, and may run into some teachers with no sympathy for the differences in American/British spelling and grammar.

See if you can find some groups of returning expats who are talking about the 're-entry' problems, and see what they thought about meshing the two systems.


----------



## Crazy Welsh (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Synthia - You have eased my concerns to a certain extent. 
I had thought about contacting schools - in particular to recommend some history reading prior to us moving out ! (if we go).
We also plan a visit to Dallas, so will ensure we get to visit some schools when we have an idea where we might live.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

System here in MN is good especially in our area.

However we came from private school for our daughter in UK and have continued it.

As for catching up our daughter was fine its more adjusting to different methods.

Her school is very, very strong academically and is better than the one she attended in UK.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

The US education system is a lot different that the UK system, although there ARE state-by-state educational standards and graduation testing.

Here, your daughter would be placed, most likely, in the 9th grade (out of a kindergarten - 12th grade system). That would make her a freshman in high school. There are standardized tests, but they aren't as hugely important as those in the UK. Also, our system of public schools is based upon location - where you live mostly determines where you go to school. Open enrollment is available in many areas, but the distances to other schools can be quite far, and our lack of public transportation means you'll be doing the driving.

Also, you should expect a lot of homework and a ton of after-school commitments, like sports. Pretty typical of the American school experience.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

American guy is right about the homework if you came from UK state system it is a lot different but not different to UK private when they would also have homework every night.

The sporting thing is spot on there are so many after school activities its unreal.


----------

